# Medicare SNF



## adrian307 (Oct 14, 2010)

How many times can a physician bill a Medicare pt per week/month for a pt on a skilled nursing facility?  

Please HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 20, 2010)

Try this link http://www.cms.gov/Manuals/01_overview.asp, I think it has your answer.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 20, 2010)

Medicare will pay for federally mandated visits that monitor and evaluate residents at least once every 30 days for the first 90 days after admission and at least once every 60 days thereafter. You shall also use these codes to report medically necessary E/M visits even if they are provided prior to the initial visit by the physician.

View all the links under *downloads*...

https://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArtic...ascending&itemID=CMS060675&intNumPerPage=2000


----------

